# LED lighting with 16 volts of AC



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone know how many 5mm LEDs I need to get in order to wire them in series, using the 16V AC accessory terminals on the back of a Bachmann DC powerpack? I would like to stay away from resistors and use whatever many lights needed to match the 16 volts. I've successfully wired two 12V bulbs in series to the powerpack, but I would like LEDs for better brightness and longer life.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you will actually need some current limiting if you expect the LED's to last any amount of time, that's the nature of the beast. Without any current limiting, you're very likely to have very short life for the LED bulbs.

I'd wire four of them in series and use a 270 ohm 1/4w resistor in series with them.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

Great! thanks for the help!


----------

